# 51cm road frame and wheelset



## JasonHolder (10 May 2014)

Hi guys
Does anyone have a 51cm compact road frame- 7005 alloy is fine.


Ultegra/dura-ace wheelset (10speed) but let's see what you have 
Thanks


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (10 May 2014)

2012 S-Works Venge frameset in a 52 (close enough)  and fantastic plastic.


----------



## JasonHolder (10 May 2014)

Thanks mate but looking for a decent alloy frame  
What's that frame worth out of interest?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (10 May 2014)

I'm open to all offers, its only worth what people are willing to pay IMHO.


----------



## cyberknight (10 May 2014)

£2.50


----------



## vickster (12 May 2014)

More bike than frame but right size I guess http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2011-specialized-allez-sport-immaculate.156112/


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (12 May 2014)

cyberknight said:


> £2.50



We can but hope


----------



## cyberknight (12 May 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> We can but hope


Mrs ck has told me the state of our bank account, £2.50 is pushing it atm


----------



## colly (30 Jul 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Hi guys
> Does anyone have a 51cm compact road frame- 7005 alloy is fine.
> 
> 
> ...


@JasonHolder .Did you find what you are looking for? I have a small alloy/carbon frame gathering dust if you are still looking.


----------



## JasonHolder (6 Aug 2014)

colly post: 3206070 said:


> @JasonHolder .Did you find what you are looking for? I have a small alloy/carbon frame gathering dust if you are still looking.


Hi colly
Can you put a pic up? Still looking. 
Thanks!
I did


----------



## colly (6 Aug 2014)

Hi Jason,














I bought it knowing it was a bit small for me but no matter how much I played around with stems and seat posts it never felt right. It has a new bb and I think a new headset as well. (it's been hanging about for so long I really can't remember what I fitted).
Anyway if you think it might be Ok let me know and we can sort out a price.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Aug 2014)

Thats a nice looking frame !.............pity i am banned from buying ............anything !
Does @JasonHolder need the top tube measurement ctr to ctr rather than the down tube ?


----------



## JasonHolder (7 Aug 2014)

Holy smokes what frame is that??
Will pm you later on cheers


----------

